# Doel in het Nederlands



## ThomasK

Hoe zouden jullie dit verband uitdrukken : I_k doe het ... [DOEL] beloning_ ... 

Ik denk aan 
- _ik doe het om een ... te krijgen
- ik doe het opdat ik een ... zou krijgen_ (nogal stijf-deftig)
-_ ik doe het zodat ik ..._ (wordt niet altijd goedgekeurd: eerder gevolg dan doel)
- _ik doe het teineinde een .._. (nogal schrijftalig, stijf-deftig)
- _ik doe het met het oog op_ ... 

Vergeet ik evidente oplossingen ? Of zijn er nog andere, hoe formeel of informeel ook?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik doe het _omdat _


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, niet gek in feite, of tenminste nogal courant. Normaliter natuurlijk _opdat (zodat)_...


----------



## Joannes

ThomasK said:


> Vergeet ik evidente oplossingen ?


_Voor_...?


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, juist. Ik zoek te ver... Maar dan alleen 'voor de beloning' (_*een_ ? _Tegen een beloning_??? Wel geen doel dan), dacht ik even. Jij ook ?


----------



## Peterdg

_Ik doe het met de bedoeling  een ... te krijgen
Ik doe het omwille van de beloning


_


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, lijkt mij prima. Hartelijk dank, zeker ook voor die _omwille van_ ! Strikt genomen beschouw ik dat als een reden in de toekomst, maar dat is ongeveer hetzelfde als een doel, neem ik aan...


----------



## Joannes

_Ik doe het voor een beloning_ lukt toch ook prima voor mij.

_Omwille van_ wordt in Belgie vaak gebruikt als oorzaak eerder dan doel. De Taalunie weet niet zeker of het tot de Belgische standaardtaal moet gerekend worden: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/600/


----------



## Timidinho

_- ik doe het opdat ik een ... zou krijgen

_Voor mij klinkt dit fout: tegenwoordige (doe) en verleden tijd (zou) door elkaar.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, maar _zou krijgen _is geen verleden tijd maar een conditionalis, als geen aanvoegende wijs - en in die context heb je die ook in andere talen, hoor. Toch ? Wat zou je schrijven ?


----------



## Timidinho

Ja, ik snap het, maar ik zier er toch gewoon een "verleden tijd" in. En anders kan je spreken van verschillende wijzen door elkaar dan. 
Er zijn (voor mij) verschillende mogelijkheden afhankelijk van de context. In dit geval zou ik gewoon gaan voor "zal".

Misschien ben ik raar hoor, maar ik vind het anders niet kloppen dus.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, ik zie het anders... Watr nu ? Ach, ik kijk misschien wel eens op ANS, maar niet nu...


----------



## Peterdg

Timidinho said:


> Ja, ik snap het, maar ik zier er toch gewoon een "verleden tijd" in. En anders kan je spreken van verschillende wijzen door elkaar dan.
> Er zijn (voor mij) verschillende mogelijkheden afhankelijk van de context. In dit geval zou ik gewoon gaan voor "zal".
> 
> Misschien ben ik raar hoor, maar ik vind het anders niet kloppen dus.


Naar mijn bescheiden mening is "zal" hier fout; ik ben dus dezelfde mening toegedaan als Thomas.


----------



## Timidinho

Ik deed, zodat x zou
Ik doe, zodat x zal
Ik zou doen, zodat x zou

Die drie combinaties zou ik alleen gebruiken. Anders ben ik het ook nooit tegengekomen.

Wat vinden de andere Nederlanders, ben ik de enige die zo denk?


----------



## Timidinho

Of de laatste liever als: Ik zou doen, zodat x doet.


----------



## ThomasK

Wat vinden jullie van : 'Ik doe het zodat jij beter zou kunnen volgen'?


----------



## bibibiben

Timidinho said:


> Ja, ik snap het, maar ik zier er toch gewoon een "verleden tijd" in. En anders kan je spreken van verschillende wijzen door elkaar dan.
> Er zijn (voor mij) verschillende mogelijkheden afhankelijk van de context. In dit geval zou ik gewoon gaan voor "zal".
> 
> Misschien ben ik raar hoor, maar ik vind het anders niet kloppen dus.




Nou, ik begrijp je volledig. Je zou in zinnen als deze _consecutio temporum_ of _overeenstemming in tijd_ verwachten: de tijdsvorm in de bijzin is afhankelijk van de tijdsvorm in de hoofdzin.

In de zinnen hieronder zijn de tijdsvormen steeds op elkaar afgestemd: de persoonsvorm staat óf in de tegenwoordige tijd óf in de verleden tijd.


1Ik *help* jeopdat je eerder klaar *bent.*2Ik *help* jeopdat je eerder klaar *zult/zal* zijn.3Ik *hielp* jeopdat je eerder klaar *was.*4Ik *hielp* jeopdat je eerder klaar *zou* zijn.5Als je me erom *vroeg**zou* ik je helpenopdat je eerder klaar *zou* zijn.


Niet dat de consecutio temporum nooit doorbroken kan worden (in de zinnen hieronder aangegeven met een onderstreping van de persoonsvorm):


6Ik *hielp* je_opdat je (nu) eerder klaar bent/zult zijn._7Als je me erom *vroeg**zou *ik je helpen_opdat je eerder klaar bent/zult zijn._

Zin 6 laat in de gecursiveerde bijzin geen consecutio temporum zien, omdat er ook een redenering denkbaar is waarbij het helpen weliswaar in het verleden plaatsvond, maar het beoogde effect van deze hulp is dat de toegesprokene _op het moment van spreken_ klaar is of zal zijn.

Ook zin 7 wordt heel goed te verteren als je bedenkt dat de spreker in dit geval bewust de sfeer van de voorwaardelijke wijs verlaat om een reële handeling of gebeurtenis in de nabije of minder nabije toekomst te schilderen. Hoewel het mogelijk is dat nogal wat talen deze vorm van doorbreking van consecutio temporum onacceptabel zullen vinden, denk ik dat het Nederlands zich daar juist niet tegen verzet.

De vraag is nu of de consecutio temporum ook in een zin als deze doorbroken mag worden: 


8Ik *help* je_opdat je eerder klaar zou zijn._

Ik heb met deze zin ontzettend veel moeite. De constructie is misschien te verdedigen als je beredeneert dat je met het gebruik van de futurum praeteriti (oftewel de onvoltooid verleden toekomende tijd) ook een niet-werkelijkheidsmodaliteit kunt uitdrukken. Ik zie deze redenering echter niet ondersteund door bijvoorbeeld de ANS, die een gebruik van de futurum praeteriti in dergelijke zinnen niet noemt. Zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/02/04/08/09/01/body.html, zinnen 3, 4 en 5. Misschien ook niet vreemd, want wie een bepaald doel voor ogen heeft, zal dit toch niet in een niet-werkelijkheid willen plaatsen? Je zou er eerder een reële gebeurtenis in de toekomst van willen maken. Maar of zin 8 ook ronduit fout is als je wél de niet-werkelijkheid verkiest? Ik durf het niet te zeggen en ik heb het antwoord erop ook nog niet kunnen vinden. In elk geval is zin 8 zeker niet _beter_ dan de reguliere variant:


9Ik *help* je_opdat je eerder klaar *bent/zult* zijn._

Misschien ook interessant: op het Engels-Franse forum is over dezelfde kwestie ook een discussie geweest: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=598036&langid=13. Het Engels kent _sequence of tenses_ en het Frans _concordance des temps_, dus beide talen zijn op dit punt vergelijkbaar met het Nederlands. Vooral de post van jann (13 augustus 2007, 21.37 uur) is verhelderend.

(Overigens zou ik in alle zinnen _opdat_ door _zodat_ willen vervangen. Klinkt een stuk beter.)


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante uiteenzetting. Ik vind een indicatieve/ aantonende wijs zoals in 1-3 na _opdat _eigenlijk helemaal niet zo evident (gevoelsmatig), en een 'pragmatische actualisering' (6-7) al evenmin. Ik kan erin komen in bepaalde indirecte redes, maar na _opdat_? Jij hebt met 8 vermoedelijk geen moeite, toch? Is dit wel consecutio _temporum_: gaat het niet veel meer om wijs ? Ik vond in ANS geen verwijzing naar deze zinnen, en kan nu even niet zoeken, maar heb je een referentie?


----------



## bibibiben

Ik heb met zin 8 juist wel moeite.

Het Nederlands maakt alleen in versteende uitdrukkingen nog gebruik van de aanvoegende wijs. Daar waar vroeger de aanvoegende wijs gebruikt werd, wordt nu de aantonende wijs gebruikt.

Consecutio temporum heeft betrekking op de tijdsvorm in de bijzin in relatie tot die van de hoofdzin. Daar vallen zinnen in de indirecte rede onder, aangezien deze altijd een bijzin bevatten, maar ook tal van andere zinnen.

Verder heb ik nog steeds niets kunnen vinden over de te gebruiken werkwoordsvorm na het voegwoord zodat of opdat. De elektronische ANS, die vaak een goede steun en toeverlaat is, doet er geen uitspraak over. Mogelijk is de constructie in zin 8 in bepaalde delen van het Nederlands taalgebied gebruikelijker dan de constructie in zin 9? Mij persoonlijk komt zin 9 — met vervanging van _opdat_ door _zodat_ uiteraard — als gebruikelijker voor. En ook logischer, maar dat zal wel duidelijk geworden zijn na mijn betoog in post 17 ...


----------



## bibibiben

Kleine aanvulling op mijn vorige post:

De elektronische ANS gaat uitgebreid in op de vraag hoe het _spreekmoment_ van invloed is op het gebruik van de tegenwoordige of verleden tijd in bijzinnen. Zinnen 6 en 7 kunnen dus in de juiste context correct zijn.


----------

